# Solved: Start/Run/...



## Haearnbran (Aug 17, 2004)

This might be a very vague question but I am curious to know what Win Xp (Pro or Home) administrator tools can be accessed from the run box. I know the anwser is most likely anything I want, but what I'm talking about is something along the lines of msconfig or regedit, those kind of tools that are sort of hidden. Are there any other small little tools like those that could help me take control of my XP Pro system?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Any program can be started from a command line, of course, but here are some command-line references:

http://www.ss64.com/nt/index.html
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/ntcmds.mspx


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many command line programs should be started from a command prompt window, since they'll display information and then exit. If they're run from the Start, Run line, you'll just see a flash of the screen and it'll be gone. This is a common complaint. 

Start, Run, CMD <enter>

In the command prompt, you can run anything you can run from the Start, Run line.


----------



## hansmax (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's a list that I came across one day, I think it was from Bootlist. Anyway, I copied it to a file, so here it is:

CONF.EXE - NetMeeting
DIALER.EXE - Phone Dialer
HELPCTR.EXE - Help and Support
HYPERTRM.EXE - HyperTerminal
ICWCONN1.EXE - Internet Connection Wizard
IEXPLORE.EXE - Internet Explorer
INETWIZ.EXE - Setup Your Internet Connection
INSTALL.EXE - User's Folder
MIGWIZ.EXE - File and Settings Transfer Wizard
MSCONFIG.EXE - System Configuration Utility
MSIMN.EXE - Outlook Express
MSINFO32.EXE - System Information
MSMSGS.EXE - Windows Messenger
MSN6.EXE - MSN Explorer
PBRUSH.EXE - Paint
WAB.EXE - Windows Address Book
WABMIG.EXE - Address Book Import Tool
WINNT32.EXE - User's Folder

These .EXE files reside in (c:\windows\system32\) or
(c:\windows\) directory.

ACCWIZ.EXE - Accessibility Wizard
CHARMAP.EXE - Character Map
CLEANMGR.EXE - Disk Space Cleanup Manager
CLICONFG.EXE - SQL Client Configuration Utility
CLSPACK.EXE - Class Package Export Tool
CMSTP.EXE - Connection Manager Profile Installer
CONTROL.EXE - Control Panel
DCOMCNFG.EXE - Component Services
DDESHARE.EXE - DDE Share
DRWATSON.EXE - Doctor Watson v1.00b
DRWTSN32.EXE - Doctor Watson Settings
DXDIAG.EXE - DirectX Diagnostics
EUDCEDIT.EXE - Private Character Editor
EVENTVWR.EXE - Event Viewer
EXPLORER.EXE - Windows Explorer
FXSCLNT.EXE - Fax Console
FXSCOVER.EXE - Fax Cover Page Editor
FXSEND.EXE - MS Fax Send Note Utility
LOGOFF.EXE - System Logoff
MAGNIFY.EXE - Microsoft Magnifier
MMC.EXE - Microsoft Management Console
MOBSYNC.EXE - Microsoft Synchronization Manager
MPLAY32.EXE - Windows Media Player version 5.1
MSTSC.EXE - Remote Desktop Connection
NARRATOR.EXE - Microsoft Narrator
NETSETUP.EXE - Network Setup Wizard
NSLOOKUP.EXE - NSLookup Application
NTSD.EXE - Symbolic Debugger for Windows 2000
ODBCAD32.EXE - ODBC Data Source Administrator
OSUNINST.EXE - Windows Uninstall Utility
PACKAGER.EXE - Object Packager
PERFMON.EXE - Performance Monitor
PROGMAN.EXE - Program Manager
RASPHONE.EXE - Remote Access Phonebook
REGEDIT.EXE - Registry Editor
REGEDT32.EXE - Registry Editor
RESET.EXE - Resets Session
RSTRUI.EXE - System Restore
RTCSHARE.EXE - RTC Application Sharing
SFC.EXE - System File Checker
SHRPUBW.EXE - Create Shared Folder
SHUTDOWN.EXE - System Shutdown
SIGVERIF.EXE - File Signature Verification
SNDREC32.EXE - Sound Recorder
SNDVOL32.EXE - Sound Volume
SYNCAPP.EXE - Create A Briefcase
SYSEDIT.EXE - System Configuration Editor
SYSKEY.EXE - SAM Lock Tool
TASKMGR.EXE - Task Manager
TELNET.EXE - MS Telnet Client
TSSHUTDN.EXE - System Shutdown
TOURSTART.EXE - Windows Tour Launcher
UTILMAN.EXE - System Utility Manager
USERINIT.EXE - My Documents
VERIFIER.EXE - Driver Verifier Manager
WIAACMGR.EXE - Scanner and Camera Wizard
WINCHAT.EXE - Windows for Workgroups Chat
WINHELP.EXE - Windows Help Engine
WINHLP32.EXE - Help
WINVER.EXE - Windows Version Information
WSCRIPT.EXE - Windows Script Host Settings
WUPDMGR.EXE - Windows Update

The following are Control Panel applets that can be run from the
run line. They are located in the c:\windows\system32 directory,
and have the file type extension ".CPL".

ACCESS.CPL - Accessibility Options
APPWIZ.CPL - Add or Remove Programs
DESK.CPL - Display Properties
HDWWIZ.CPL - Add Hardware Wizard
INETCPL.CPL - Internet Explorer Properties
INTL.CPL - Regional and Language Options
JOY.CPL - Game Controllers
MAIN.CPL - Mouse Properties
MMSYS.CPL - Sounds and Audio Device Properties
NCPA.CPL - Network Connections
NUSRMGR.CPL - User Accounts
ODBCCP32.CPL - ODBC Data Source Administrator
POWERCFG.CPL - Power Options Properties
SYSDM.CPL - System Properties
TELEPHON.CPL - Phone and Modem Options
TIMEDATE.CPL - Date and Time Properties

The following are Microsoft Management Console Snap-ins that can
be opened from the run line. These applications have the file
type extension ".MSC".

CERTMGR.MSC - Certificates
CIADV.MSC - Indexing Service
COMPMGMT.MSC - Computer Management
DEVMGMT.MSC - Device Manager
DFRG.MSC - Disk Defragmenter
DISKMGMT.MSC - Disk Management
EVENTVWR.MSC - Event Viewer
FSMGMT.MSC - Shared Folders
LUSRMGR.MSC - Local Users and Groups
NTMSMGR.MSC - Removable Storage
NTMSOPRQ.MSC - Removable Storage Operator Requests
PERFMON.MSC - Performance Monitor
SERVICES.MSC - Services
WMIMGMT.MSC - Windows Management Infrastructure


----------



## Haearnbran (Aug 17, 2004)

:up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: 


Thank you this is the type of list I wanted!!


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Paint can also be accessed through mspaint.exe


----------



## JeffreyWG (Nov 10, 2001)

how do i download msinfo32.exe. I do not have in on my coputer running XP


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

JeffreyWG said:


> how do i download msinfo32.exe. I do not have in on my coputer running XP


I am running a WinXP Pro SP2 computer, and I have two files related to msinfo32.exe located as follows:

msinfo32.exe C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo

and a prefetch (.pf) file:

MSINFO32.EXE-26f54295.pf C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch

Check for both.

You can google for msinfo.exe and probably find it at a download site at Microsoft, and also find more information about .pf files.

Try running Help and Support for Troubleshooting and checkout the services you are running: Start->Run->services.msc You may have a service disabled that prevents msinfo32.exe from running, and you should also turn on hidden files from the Folders options - msinfo32.exe might in fact be there, and should be runnable from the Start button.

-- Tom


----------

